# Auto Gallery Yokohama R32 GT-R



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

One of my favorite R32 GT-R's is featured in the December issue of Super Street magazine, the Auto Gallery Yokohama R32 GT-R. :thumbsup:

Noticed the feature is on the website as well, together with a little photo gallery. Article can be found here: 1991 Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 - Time Flies
































































(Higher resolution images on their website)


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome ,love the canards n splitter


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its one of my favourites as well

Pics from this years TAS, looks the nuts close up


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

My faverite r32 racecar bay far. I love how tight the front bar of the cage stays tucked into the a pillar.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is immense!

And those AP brakes... I need them!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats one serious R32, love the hole package and that enginebay is so hardcore! :bowdown1: Rare to see so a R32 with so many uniqe touches!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

^^yeah too bad the super street pics dont show how wide those fenders are compared to the TAS pics.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

What Rocker covers are those? r31'?


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> What Rocker covers are those? r31'?


They are indeed from the RB20 used in the R31.

Some (bad) pictures:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that I look at it again, seems to be modified RB26 ones on their R32, because of the cam breather hoses in the back and the HKS Vcam.

They use the R31 ones on their R34 though:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Cracking car. It looks soooooo aggressive in white


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive got a wet feeling in my pants! Amazing 

I'd say they are modified R31 covers


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That car is the tits! what are the wheels?


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

SSR Type-F, love them :thumbsup:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Are those R31 cam covers straight fit onto the RB26, or are mods needed?


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Have watch this cars evolution over the past 5 years or so. Get the feeling that these guys know a thing or two how to get a bnr32 around a circuit :bowdown1:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn those covers are badass


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dug out some more

excuse miguel getting the way lol 

This was in the "RB26" area

bit blurry , taken on iphone, you get the idea


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like one mean machine :smokin:

Love it :clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

pic paul (hyrev) took back 3 years or so 

its not of the Auto r32, but same covers


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

where to get those


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Im sorry but this just became one of my favourite new threads that Auto Gallery Yokohama car is the nuts!!!!
:bowdown1:
bob


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Im sorry but this just became one of my favourite new threads that Auto Gallery Yokohama car is the nuts!!!!
> :bowdown1:
> bob


Not getting any new ideas I assume?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Always thinking buddy!!!

Bob


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

apparently those rear fenders are for sale...anyone have any info on this?


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is my fav gtr32, Ive been waiting for ages to find pictures off this, finally there all over now:bowdown1::bowdown1:

love it millions:smokin:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Older Thread, 

But Bump for an Insane 32 !!


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

OBSESSION said:


> Older Thread,
> 
> But Bump for an Insane 32 !!


Its always good to see a very nice r32 from an old thread:thumbsup:
and white is one of the best colours...haha


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

excuse me for bringing it up again.

What sideskirts are those. On their website it just says One-Off for pretty much every part, but no mention of them.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

This shop is quite local. Offer a lot of good upgrades for the 32 & 33 gear boxes. 
The regular finned covers were offered in production Z31 and R32 RB20 car models, fitting all RB's as well in the end. But as some might not know, during the early group.a racing days, several sets of magnesium were made up by Nissan. Ultra light weight as you'd guess. This is the type the AG Y car is running actually. Though modified a bit for the HKS V-cam. A priceless item in the end and too rare to ever locate. 

Have the pictured set below. Missing center piece though.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

cant get enough of this car! one of my all time favourite R32's :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I feel a "new GTRShop project car" coming on LOL!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh dear its my fave gtr! now its just giving me ideas lol!


----------

